# Primal Stock Up!



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Me and Odie just got home from visiting Vancouver for four days. We found a store that sells Primal and stocked up! Bought the beef and duck. The bags were $20 cheaper than what I paid on Amazon. They also had the trial bags of Acana which they stopped selling at our stores here so I bought some of those. We feed Ranchlands normally so it will be nice to switch it up. 

Also bought some ziwipeak treats and a couple cans of ziwi wet food, which Odie has never tried. This should hold us over until we can go back to shop again! 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

love it!!!!  that's so great! my turkey and sardine bag is coming today :] along with some orijen treats and tryin out a FROMM treat too


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love it! That is awesome! Mine are still addicted to Primal!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> love it!!!!  that's so great! my turkey and sardine bag is coming today :] along with some orijen treats and tryin out a FROMM treat too



Odie loved the orijen treats! I was surprised that she wasn't as excited about the ziwi treats because she used to love them. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> Love it! That is awesome! Mine are still addicted to Primal!



Odie is loving it too! She would rarely eat in the morning but now she eats all her primal right away and we haven't had a throwing up bile incident in a long time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Odie is loving it too! She would rarely eat in the morning but now she eats all her primal right away and we haven't had a throwing up bile incident in a long time.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


If Sonny is not quick enough BG will eat hers then steal his LOL


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Minnie was the same way. she didn't want to eat in the morning. now, when I give her the primal in the morning , she gobbles it right up . Her and Peyton have gone thru a whole bag of Turkey and Sardine, but I think there is something Minnie is alittle allergic to cause she's been itching alittle more lately. Now, I am trying her and Peyton on the Beef Primal and I think this isn't causing those itchies. 
So, Minnie and Peyton get Primal in the morning and Venison Ziwipeak in the evening and this works good for them. 
Tootsie gets the Lamb Primal and she loves it but she loves any food you give her


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

elaina said:


> Minnie was the same way. she didn't want to eat in the morning. now, when I give her the primal in the morning , she gobbles it right up . Her and Peyton have gone thru a whole bag of Turkey and Sardine, but I think there is something Minnie is alittle allergic to cause she's been itching alittle more lately. Now, I am trying her and Peyton on the Beef Primal and I think this isn't causing those itchies.
> So, Minnie and Peyton get Primal in the morning and Venison Ziwipeak in the evening and this works good for them.
> Tootsie gets the Lamb Primal and she loves it but she loves any food you give her


So glad that your girls love it too! I love that Odie eats in the morning now and I don't have to worry about her making herself ill. We've only tried the beef so far. Maybe it's the sardines Minnie is sensitive to?


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

That looks like quite a stash. Be careful with the canned, it's addicting for them. Mine love it.....but it is an occasional treat because it is so pricey!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I wish I could get little acana bags little like that! I like to use kibble as treats in the puzzle toys for nova sometimes and I've just been borrowing handfuls from people- LOL!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Jayda said:


> That looks like quite a stash. Be careful with the canned, it's addicting for them. Mine love it.....but it is an occasional treat because it is so pricey!



It is! We haven't had that much dog food around ever, but I figured I should stock up while I could. I won't lie, I had a lot of fun taking her to all the stores too. 

I can't wait to see what she thinks of the canned. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> I wish I could get little acana bags little like that! I like to use kibble as treats in the puzzle toys for nova sometimes and I've just been borrowing handfuls from people- LOL!



They're awesome! They only cost about $4 each too. I know they sell them at some online stores. They sold them at a pet store here for a awhile and I loved it. The big bags are too much, especially when not feeding it exclusively. I like to put kibble in Odie's puzzle too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

